# Orvis photo contest for canine cancer



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

I knew nothing about this until a friend of mine suggested that I enter Buddy. This photo was taken the day after I learned of his diagnosis of lymphoma. My only hope is to raise awareness for this dreaded disease. 

http://coverdog.orviscontests.com/contest.html?page=viewInd&id=46127&contestId=5


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Beautiful photo of your Buddy. I am sorry, I do not have Facebook account.


----------

